# Display problems with Big Fish Games



## GeezerDog (May 10, 2008)

Some Big Fish games launch with a greatly expanded display so that I can only "see" (access) about 1/4 of the image - obviously making them impossible to play and I have to close teh game with Task Manager. I am running Vista and have a new widescreen monitor. I am not very savvy about display settings so this may be my problem (am running resolution of 1680x1050). Big Fish has not been able to help. I have tried running some of the games in Windows XP compatibility mode, and that has not helped. Any ideas or help would be appreciated.


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

try running them in windowed mode
right click the shortcut for the game you want to play
clikc properties
and in the "start in" box add -windowed to the very end of the line
this hopefully should work


----------



## GeezerDog (May 10, 2008)

like 45 ninjas...I tried this but I get an error message saying "The folder C:\Program Files\(name of program)-windowed specified in the Start In box is not valid. Make sure the folder exists and the path is valid."

Maybe this has to do with the games starting in the BFG games manager? Or have I incorrectly added the windowed phrase?

Thanks!


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry, my mistake
put the -windowed into the target box not the start in


----------



## GeezerDog (May 10, 2008)

Just tried that= "C:\Program Files\The Hidden Object Show\LaunchGame.bfg"-windowed. Also tried inside the parentheses - but got same error saying the it was not valid and that I should check the path and file location.


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

i think the problem is that the game is externally run by a .bfg
the -windowed parameter will not work with this
browse to the game folder (C:\Program Files\The Hidden Object Show\)
and look for the game exe
click and drag it to the desktop WITH THE RIGHT MOUSE BUTTON
and then select create shortcut here
then try the -windowed or -window with this


----------

